# I scanned my face coz im awesome!



## Lisa B (Apr 11, 2008)

i have beenworkin on this new set of art prints using a scanner instead of my camera and here is a selection off what i have so far! (you can buy t-shirts and stuff on redbubble if you look for "gobronson" coz thats me).

Anywho!










So,


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 11, 2008)

I love messing around with copiers, haha. Its great to use them to make scary silhouettes around Halloween.

Great creativity, second one is favorite

Keep it up!


----------



## Lisa B (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks  I did make a bunch more, it wouldnt let me post them last night though...lemme see if it will this morning...


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 11, 2008)

i really like the last one!!!!


----------



## Lisa B (Apr 13, 2008)

You can buy prints of them...just so you know


----------



## ScottS (Apr 13, 2008)

Lisa B said:


> You can buy prints of them...just so you know


 
Or.... 
We can steal your idea and make out own...:er:




:mrgreen:Kidding of course!


----------

